# How to keep safe as women when squatting/tenting out?



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

Wondering, where would the best places to squat/tent out in the city? I would like to find a place that is safe for a women. Anybody got any suggestions? i refuse to stay at the shelter house for personal reasons.


----------



## Anagor

I have no experience regarding squat/tent out ... so I really only theorize from what I read here and otherwise ...
Said that, I would suggest not being alone. Try to find a companion who you can trust. I think doesn't matter if male or female. Being not alone should help a lot. Alternative is to have a dog with you. So you're not alone if something happens.
When it comes to a place to sleep ... I would suggest somewhere nobody comes by normally ... Outskirts ... In a wood or alike ... I don't know. As said I have no experience, just my two cents ...
If I'm wrong please correct me ...


----------



## skitter

I don't sleep in shelters. When I rocked it alone, I had a big dog as company and had a 6-7 foot buffer all night. Even without a dog, just try and find somewhere that's not relatively isolated or has other people around. Carry a knife.


----------



## urchin

I second that. There are towns in which I know I may die because it's night time and I am black (Anderson, CA).

Overall I would say any place you can sleep at should be good. I personally try to hit a town before nightfall, check the area for spots, then make mental notes. If you can't then know most stores close and few are open past ten. Use that knowledge to get a good place to sleep for the night.


----------



## Matt Derrick

I'm extremely picky when it comes to finding a place to squat or camp, sometimes I'll go pretty far out of my way just to make sure the spot I choose won't get me in trouble. I do this mostly out of not wanting to be bothered by the police. The payoff is that I generally find pretty awesome spots. 

I would suggest sticking to the outskirts of cities where there's more woods and overpasses. Keep an eye out for spots where you won't be seen by police or other homeless people. 

I don't blame you on the shelter thing. Fuck those places.


----------



## urchin

I concur. I refuse to sleep or squat in downtowns because they are usually blown up or at the least the pickings aren't as good and the people are hostile to us. Fuck all that noise.


----------



## lyvphreeoardye

I would recommend carrying a knife and pepper spray, even better, get bear spray from a camping store A good dog is better yet, for a lot of reasons, but is also a lot of responsibility, like having a kid that protects you


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

Thanks everybody for your input and suggestions, it will aid me in what to do if i have to squat/tent outside. I'm fortunate enough to sleep/stay at a relatives right now, but will have to leave in 1 week, so now thinking how to keep warm while sleeping outside.


----------



## eske silver

Childgoddess said:


> Thanks everybody for your input and suggestions, it will aid me in what to do if i have to squat/tent outside. I'm fortunate enough to sleep/stay at a relatives right now, but will have to leave in 1 week, so now thinking how to keep warm while sleeping outside.


I second what everyone said about having something to defend yourself. A good rule of thumb, I've found, is to act like you're completely and utterly bat shit insane. Talk to invisible people and walk around like a drunk, angry vietnam vet. That coupled with a good knife, some pepper spray, and a smiley (a small sack/sock of coins, nuts and bolts, etc for hitting/ scaring off any would-be attackers) can make the world of difference.
When I've had to sleep out on the street, I'd set up a minimal but warm corner next to a planned parenthood, hospital, or something similar - not a ton of hobos like train and bus stations, and as a woman, the people who work at these places are far less likely to scram you or call the cops.
Night-by-night squatting can be a good idea too, 


Matt Derrick said:


> I would suggest sticking to the outskirts of cities where there's more woods and overpasses. Keep an eye out for spots where you won't be seen by police or other homeless people.


but I think not being on your own is the best and safest way to travel. Even just one other person traveling with you can mean the world. That and (if you can stand the person) you don't the risk of getting lonely or bored, or wanting to give up (in many ways).

Good luck!


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

eske karl said:


> I second what everyone said about having something to defend yourself. A good rule of thumb, I've found, is to act like you're completely and utterly bat shit insane. Talk to invisible people and walk around like a drunk, angry vietnam vet. That coupled with a good knife, some pepper spray, and a smiley (a small sack/sock of coins, nuts and bolts, etc for hitting/ scaring off any would-be attackers) can make the world of difference.
> When I've had to sleep out on the street, I'd set up a minimal but warm corner next to a planned parenthood, hospital, or something similar - not a ton of hobos like train and bus stations, and as a woman, the people who work at these places are far less likely to scram you or call the cops.
> Night-by-night squatting can be a good idea too,
> 
> but I think not being on your own is the best and safest way to travel. Even just one other person traveling with you can mean the world. That and (if you can stand the person) you don't the risk of getting lonely or bored, or wanting to give up (in many ways).
> 
> Good luck!




Thank you for your suggestions man!  hey wondering, have you ever been to Thunder Bay, Ontario?


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

I'm usually by myself, dont have other traveling companions/friends. So whats a girl me suppose to do?


----------



## spectacular

i'm alone all the time, no dog, don't carry weapons, had no issues yet, 2 years going on 3. climb easy fences into little areas and leave by dawn, sleep on long porches with solid walls, sleep on stairwells on the 2nd or third flight so that it's impossible to see from the sidewalk. sometimes sleep out in a forest area. little spaces that offer head protection and enough distance from openings to hear/see oncoming people are the best and they're everywhere. a saying that applies well to most creepies is "out of sight out of mind." stairwells and porches are great since audible steps and have time to prepare if someone's coming (keep in mind can't see from sidewalk so they're not on guard or aware of presence). keep it low, quiet, most people really don't know or care. the number of predators is low... media overhype. 

takes time to get used to it, option of sleeping in park during day if night sleep missed is always there and very nice.


----------



## Anagor

Don't count on me, cause I have no experience, but I second bizzolizzo.

Another thought: you have to sleep, but who says you have to sleep at night? If I would be stuck in a city alone and without knowledge of places I could hide, I would just stay awake at night. Let's say you need to sleep about 6 hours. Who says you have to sleep from 0:00 to 06:00? Stay awake at night, possibly somewhere where a lot of people are (downtown, making party or alike). Perhaps you can even make some money somehow there. Or talk to people, whatever, just to stay awake.

Then, when the sun rises, find a local park, maybe at a university or alike. Where all the good people walk their dogs in the morning, where students are sitting in groups before they go to their lectures.  Put something over your eyes to block the sunlight and just sleep/doze from let's say 7am to 1pm. I would think that's much safer and you wouldn't raise too much attention.

Someone sleeping in a park at night? You may be the only one and it's very much obvious you're homeless and stuff. But in the morning/noon? You may just be another student who is waiting for the time to go to lectures ...

Just my two cents ...


----------



## eske silver

Childgoddess said:


> Thank you for your suggestions man!  hey wondering, have you ever been to Thunder Bay, Ontario?


No, I haven't. I haven't even been anywhere in Canada yet. I lost my passport a while back and have been too lazy to get a new one, lol. I know that there are ways to cross in and back without one, but I'd rather have one when traveling across country lines - better safe than sorry, right? 
I mean, I don't wanna get stuck on the wrong of some super dangerous and unfriendly country like fuckin Canada! lol


----------



## Wawa

I've been living in a tent all over the country(More often in the mountains far away then in cities or towns, but I've done enough living in cities to at least feel it out) for about three years, and never had any problems. Always put on that you're super alert and confident, even if you really feel shitty. People pick up on that stuff and probably won't fuck with you. Never have me. Also, when you're sleeping in town, don't just assume that the good spots are where other homeless people seem to sleep. Lot of people won't walk far, or take buses(See if there is a program that'll give you free bus passes). I've always been able to find discreet, wooded spots to sleep when I've taken the trouble to look. I also stay very mobile so I don't overstay my welcome if seen, and people probably don't even have time to even figure out I'm there alone and a possible target. If you have a tent and setup you can pack up every day(Or find a hidden place to leave it), it might be a good idea to not hang out where you sleep. If there is some wandering creepo looking to mess with you, he'll probably be less likely to approach an annonymous sleeping person(In a bag you're not really discernably male or female, threatening or vulnerable. In a tent, who knows how many people could be in there?).


----------



## Wawa

Don't know about the acting crazy thing... I'd think that would make you seem like an easy victim.


----------



## eske silver

TansyTramp said:


> Don't know about the acting crazy thing... I'd think that would make you seem like an easy victim.


True, that an aspect you have to watch out for. The acting crazy tactic is hit or miss and should used in appropriate situations. Most would-be ne'ev-do-wells are opportunists and usually won't try anything if it seems like it wouldn't be easy. With certain people, the weapon-defense-offense tactics would be more suitable, but with others, the crazy tactic can work. It's really about feeling your way around the situation and getting really good at sizing people up. 
You don't approach every single positive person and situation the same way, so why would you approach the negatives the same?


----------



## zea mays

Yeah you have to make the call. I think open places would sometimes be a bit better than closed places, that way if someone does try something there would be people around. or hop the fence of a church and wait for your wake up call. If you tie your knife or pepper spray to an elastic on your wrist it will always be handy if you are woken up and have to act fast. 

For a long period of time when I was by myself and just didnt give a fuck I'd sleep where I dropped and I have never had a problem, no matter if it was Hastings street in Vancouver or in the middle of San Pedro Sula in Honduras. I'm actually more scared of people in the US than people in latin america. You have to gage this too, places where there is not necessarily a lot of poverty, but a lot of hate.


----------



## PrisMiQue

Childgoddess said:


> Wondering, where would the best places to squat/tent out in the city? I would like to find a place that is safe for a women. Anybody got any suggestions? i refuse to stay at the shelter house for personal reasons.



Be safe and enjoy the adventure!


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

im thinking of tenting out on the outkirts of town, but its been rainy alot and abit cold, whats a good way to keep warm on a tight fundz...


----------



## sma

couchsurfing.com ?


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

sma said:


> couchsurfing.com ?



I almost forget about this place, but I'm kinda not cool with strangers, i suffer from social phobia and anxiety.


----------



## Anagor

Childgoddess said:


> I almost forget about this place, but I'm kinda not cool with strangers, i suffer from social phobia and anxiety.


Perhaps you should try to get a bit "cooler" with strangers. But I can relate. As I was about 20 I was very shy. Couldn't imagine doing things like travel to other countries alone, sleeping in dorm rooms, let alone hitchhiking (what I did the first time a week ago). Now I find it very interesting and exciting meeting strangers. Perhaps you'll feel the same sometimes.


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

not soo easy, but can try, but I suffer from mild to extreme social phobia/anxiety man.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

My buddy is kind of like that unless he's drunk than he thinks he's so fucking cool and usually isn't. Many times he's gotten upset with me when I talk to random folks. I used to be real shy but changed high school. Gotta really not care what anybody thinks! I'm sure some people think I'm insane but I don't care hahs


----------



## finn

This is my post for camping: https://squattheplanet.com/wilderne...guides/threads/wilderness-squatting-101.1821/
Feel free to add to it. My main tactic on safety was stealth, and for five years it worked out. Secondary tactic was speed, knowing how to run quickly in dark woods and make yourself sound like a deer while doing it (easier said than done). Last resort was to fight, so I carried knives.


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

Tatanka said:


> My buddy is kind of like that unless he's drunk than he thinks he's so fucking cool and usually isn't. Many times he's gotten upset with me when I talk to random folks. I used to be real shy but changed high school. Gotta really not care what anybody thinks! I'm sure some people think I'm insane but I don't care hahs


 

I'm a total different person when I'm drunk, I'm fucking crazy lol


----------



## PunkyFister

Your best bet is to avoid the bums. Hopeless bastards scrounging about the Internet all day, looking for ways to avoid paying rent.
You know the real dregs of society. ::soapbox::
What is keeping you safe at the moment?
Safe and warm? Big hairy man.


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

finn said:


> This is my post for camping: https://squattheplanet.com/wilderne...guides/threads/wilderness-squatting-101.1821/
> Feel free to add to it. My main tactic on safety was stealth, and for five years it worked out. Secondary tactic was speed, knowing how to run quickly in dark woods and make yourself sound like a deer while doing it (easier said than done). Last resort was to fight, so I carried knives.




Thank you, this may become handy sometime


----------



## Waya anisitsune

Childgoddess said:


> Wondering, where would the best places to squat/tent out in the city? I would like to find a place that is safe for a women. Anybody got any suggestions? i refuse to stay at the shelter house for personal reasons.


get yourself a straight razor and keep it sharp enough to slice through paper lol all you need hehe! walmart has them online for 10 bucks (sweeney todd replica) Works nicely!


----------



## Art101

Couple ideas on stairwell security or out of the way corners,throw down a handful of peagravel or broken glass, works well as an early warning system and doesnt exactly give you away.Also check apt building laundry rooms.If you can go in in the early evening and unlock or slightly open a window then come back later in the evening and you should be ok.I have used all the above before and no issues.Good luck and stay warm and if ya ever get down to the eastern US let me know the gf and I could let ya crash for a few days.


----------



## arianaholland1

Get a boyfriend and/or a dog. A lot of people have pups no only for companionship but turned bark at intruders. You can sometimes get a dog free on craigsliz that's where I got mine. Stay safe


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Yeah but saying that will entail shitty pet owners to acquire dogs and that just a whole other disgusting thing in its self


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

Anagor said:


> Perhaps you should try to get a bit "cooler" with strangers. But I can relate. As I was about 20 I was very shy. Couldn't imagine doing things like travel to other countries alone, sleeping in dorm rooms, let alone hitchhiking (what I did the first time a week ago). Now I find it very interesting and exciting meeting strangers. Perhaps you'll feel the same sometimes.


 

sounds nice!  i guess with "certain types of people" i could be comfortable doing this!


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

Tatanka said:


> Yeah but saying that will entail shitty pet owners to acquire dogs and that just a whole other disgusting thing in its self


 
I would get a dog only if i could afford feeding/keeping him!


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

Ghostbo said:


> Couple ideas on stairwell security or out of the way corners,throw down a handful of peagravel or broken glass, works well as an early warning system and doesnt exactly give you away.Also check apt building laundry rooms.If you can go in in the early evening and unlock or slightly open a window then come back later in the evening and you should be ok.I have used all the above before and no issues.Good luck and stay warm and if ya ever get down to the eastern US let me know the gf and I could let ya crash for a few days.


 

Thanks man! thinking these might work for me


----------



## Wawa

Wow, did someone really just post "get a boy or a dog"? Come on, this is your life and your freedom. Being female isn't some kinda handicap. Its not a problem you'll get over some day. Don't be fearful or compromise, do whatever the hell you want and tell anyone who worries that the world isn't so scary as they think. then, you're helping to make it better.


----------



## atlastalias

[QUOT

Get a pistol.


----------



## atlastalias

Wawa said:


> Wow, did someone really just post "get a boy or a dog"? Come on, this is your life and your freedom. Being female isn't some kinda handicap. Its not a problem you'll get over some day. Don't be fearful or compromise, do whatever the hell you want and tell anyone who worries that the world isn't so scary as they think. then, you're helping to make it better.


Get a dog and a pistol.


----------

